# Bán Anh Em Xa Mua Láng Giềng Gần Liệu Còn Đúng Với Thời Hiện Đại?



## snow92 (25 Tháng năm 2015)

Chào các chị, em mới lập gia đình do điều kiện công việc mà 2 vợ chồng em phải mua ở hà nội không được gần bố mẹ nữa, em thấy rất hoang mang, nhưng ai cũng động viên bảo "bán anh em xa mua láng giềng gần" thì lo gì có gì có hàng xóm người ta giúp cho, vì ở quê em hàng xóm với nhau như người thân vậy, nhưng ở thành phố lớn rồi một nơi hoàn toàn xa lạ nữa nên em thấy hơi sợ hãi. nếu cuộc sống ngột ngạt có khi em nghỉ việc mất, các mẹ bảo em phải làm sao đây ạ, thời nay còn hàng xóm tốt nữa không???


----------



## maihan (26 Tháng năm 2015)

Cái này chỉ đúng ở thời xưa thôi mẹ nó ơi giờ khó lắm


----------



## tranguyen (26 Tháng năm 2015)

Hhehe suy nghĩ nhiều làm gì mẹ nó ơi, như nhà e sát vách mà có biết mặt nhau đâu


----------



## mechip (26 Tháng năm 2015)

Cái này mình thấy còn rùy vào khu vực nữa có nhiều khu cũng quan tâm đến vấnđề của cư dân hay tổ chức các hoạt động hay các tour cho cư dân để gắn kết tình làng xóm mà


----------



## maihan (26 Tháng năm 2015)

mechip đã viết:


> Cái này mình thấy còn rùy vào khu vực nữa có nhiều khu cũng quan tâm đến vấnđề của cư dân hay tổ chức các hoạt động hay các tour cho cư dân để gắn kết tình làng xóm mà


Xời, bây giờ hiếm awsnm mẹ nó ạ, người ta làm gì có thời gian mà quan tâm đâu, tiền thôi


----------



## mechip (26 Tháng năm 2015)

maihan đã viết:


> Xời, bây giờ hiếm awsnm mẹ nó ạ, người ta làm gì có thời gian mà quan tâm đâu, tiền thôi


Thì em nói là từng kh vực mà mẹ nó thường thì mấy khu cao cấp mới quan tâm đến vấn đề này thì đúng hơn, giống như cô bạn e mới mua nhà ở vin homes chẳng hạn, được tặng hẳn một tour du licj miễn phi cùng hàng xóm của mình đấy thôi


----------



## trangtuoi (26 Tháng năm 2015)

mechip đã viết:


> Thì em nói là từng kh vực mà mẹ nó thường thì mấy khu cao cấp mới quan tâm đến vấn đề này thì đúng hơn, giống như cô bạn e mới mua nhà ở vin homes chẳng hạn, được tặng hẳn một tour du licj miễn phi cùng hàng xóm của mình đấy thôi


Đúng theo quan điểm của mẹ nó e thấy cái gì cũng tùy từng khu mình ở thật do văn hóa mỗi nơi mỗi khác nữa


----------



## tranguyen (26 Tháng năm 2015)

Haizz. Ở quê em thích lắm các mẹ ạ, như ruột thịt rồi thân quen lắm nhưng ở các tp lớn xem ra là điều sa sỉ rồi


----------



## snow92 (26 Tháng năm 2015)

Bố mẹ cứ động viên nhưng e vẫn lo lắng lắm các chị aj, chẳng muiins xa bố mẹ huhu


----------



## yeucon (26 Tháng năm 2015)

các mẹ nói đúng đấy cũng còn tùy từng khu như khu nhà em tổ chức một tour du lịch thăm thú cho cư dân đây mà còn được miễn phí luôn nhé


----------



## maihan (26 Tháng năm 2015)

yeucon đã viết:


> các mẹ nói đúng đấy cũng còn tùy từng khu như khu nhà em tổ chức một tour du lịch thăm thú cho cư dân đây mà còn được miễn phí luôn nhé


mẹ nó tham gia tour gì đấy? Cả gia đình được đi luôn cơ á???


----------



## yeucon (26 Tháng năm 2015)

maihan đã viết:


> mẹ nó tham gia tour gì đấy? Cả gia đình được đi luôn cơ á???


nhà em mới mua nhà ở Central Park nên được nhận các vé mời tham gia chương trình trải nghiệm giá trị sống của vinhomes mẹ nó ạ dự định xin nghỉ làm để cùng xã đi du lịch luôn đây hehe


----------



## thucodon (26 Tháng năm 2015)

bây giờ cai này còn tùy mẹ nó ạ, nhà em gặp ngay lão hàng xóm khó chịu suốt ngày để ý nói xấu đây (


----------



## trangtuoi (26 Tháng năm 2015)

haizzz chỉ có gần bố mẹ anh em vẫn là tốt nhất mẹ nó à


----------

